# Sweet Itch and Garlic?



## Foxford (2 March 2009)

What are people's opinions on feeding garlic for sweet itch?

I've heard some people say it can make horses more itchy, and others say it helps keep the midges away. I was just wondering if anyone had any experiences of either.

I have just put my horse onto happy hoof instead of Alfa A (It's spring and he is prone to gorging!). I'd forgotten it had garlic in - when I opened the bag I suddenly remembered!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm sure it won't do him any harm, I guess I'll just watch and see.


----------



## Cahill (2 March 2009)

i understand that garlic boosts the immune system.
With sweetitch,the immune system is in overdrive,so not good.
this is how i understand it but do check.

http://www.sweet-itch.co.uk/

i find the best way to deal with SW is cover up to prevent the bites in the 1st place.once the pon itches,it has already been bitten.


----------



## HelsB (2 March 2009)

My boy gets more itchy if fed garlic but most horses don't


----------



## spaniel (2 March 2009)

Personally I wouldnt feed a SI horse any garlic.  Your best bet is to buy a very good SI rug and get it on thehorse now to prevent it being bitten thus setting off the itch reaction.


----------



## flyingfeet (2 March 2009)

There is no evidence that midges react to garlic like the bigger flies, as they are following the carbon dioxide from the animal not smell

Also as above garlic boosts the immune system and sweet itch is a over reacting immune response. Therefore I do not fed garlic to my horse with sweet itch


----------



## Foxford (2 March 2009)

I put his SI rug on today for the first time as it was sunny this morning - no itching so far this year. He's been on the happy hoof for a week, so I'll monitor this and take him off it if he starts to react. In fact when I've finished the bag I might put him onto hifi instead.
Thanks!


----------



## Nari (2 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i understand that garlic boosts the immune system.
With sweetitch,the immune system is in overdrive,so not good.
this is how i understand it but do check.

http://www.sweet-itch.co.uk/

i find the best way to deal with SW is cover up to prevent the bites in the 1st place.once the pon itches,it has already been bitten. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This was my understanding too.


----------



## xxmadmarexx (2 March 2009)

Thanks for that I didn't realise not to feed garlic and have been giving to my daughters cob that suffers from SI.  Will stop immediately


----------



## Theresa_F (2 March 2009)

I stopped feeding this to my two who suffer mild SI - but it may be mild as I have from the start tried to prevent it.  What I do feed is brewyers yeast - this and global herbs Skratch do work well to help the itch and repel the midges.


----------



## jinxy (3 March 2009)

Not sure about garlic but I have heard that apple cidar vinegar is good, and also marmite


----------



## Charlotte125 (5 March 2009)

my horse has sweetitch and gets garlic. doesnt seem to do any harm. He is tho covered up all year round. DOesnt really itch much anymore. X


----------

